# Hi Guys



## petey2005 (Apr 2, 2012)

My name is Clay, I'm from Missouri, and this forum has got to be the best reading I have done in forever. Legit testing, active friendly members, and no jerk offs pushing or hushing people because of bunk sponsors or special interests. Just some info about me, I'm a recreational steroid user, I'm 5'8" and weigh about 175, down from 190 in my Test/tren days. I want to learn more before wasting any more money on fake growth, or weak reconstituted anabolics that are never are made consistently. I also have several BB friends and a local gym that I love to spread good legit news to, or bad. but come whatever may. A little research goes a long way.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2012)

petey2005, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## dinhdai88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome at forum and enjoy here.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

heyhey! welcome to the board!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag!!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 4, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## Kimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## garrythomson (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,
My mame is garrythomson & i am new here,,


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 11, 2012)

welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 12, 2012)

Yo!!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## garrythomson (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome Guys..


----------

